# Where can I find 12x19 Transfer Sheets?



## SIC J (Feb 18, 2009)

OK I'll start by saying I am not new to screen printing but new to heat presses and heat transfers. I don't know much about what kinda heat transfer sheets and what not to use for the best quality so bare with me.

I have already purchased a heat press and am now trying to get my designs put on the plastisol transfer sheets. (this is what my buddy uses and recommends). 

We have run into an issue and his distributors no longer can get 12x19 sizes anymore. His reps are telling him that they no longer make that size and the only way you can get them is if you buy a pallet of them (50,000 sheets). (used to get them from Kelly something, don't remember the full name of the company)

Now I am only relaying what he has told me so I do not know if this is true or not. He is not making any money off me so I know he is not scamming me. 

So is this size discontinued now or are his distributors giving him the run around? He also attempted to locate some himself and was unsuccessful without being told he must buy a huge amount.

Can someone point me in the right direction on where I can find some? Or if someone can tell me a place I can get the transfers done at a reasonable price? 

I was going to be charged for 12x19 with a minimum of 30 sheets.....
1 color - $4
each additional color $1 more
and as many colors as I wanted - $6

A couple buddies of mine use AirWavesInc. Anyone have good experience with them?


----------



## SIC J (Feb 18, 2009)

oh and after further research right now. I believe I would be looking for the hot split type transfer sheets.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Ace sells 12x19, 500 sheets for $129.

Ace Screen Supply Company-UltraStrip 3000 Hot Peel Paper



If you just want to buy the printed transfers I recommend F&M (transferfreedom.com) for the best pricing & quick turnaround; Howard (howardsportswear.net) has the most standard colors and reasonable pricing. $4/sheet for one color is very expensive.


----------



## SIC J (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry its $4 for 2 colors.

after further research I found Ace. gonna give them a call today. Thanks. they seemed to be the only place I found that sells the sheets only. 

if it doesnt work out, i'll definately check out the other place you mentioned.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You could have saved yourself some time, the place I recommended is Ace.
"Ace sells 12x19, 500 sheets for $129."

The other two places are for printed transfers. $4 for 2 colors is still on the high side.


----------



## SIC J (Feb 18, 2009)

wormil said:


> You could have saved yourself some time, the place I recommended is Ace.
> "Ace sells 12x19, 500 sheets for $129."
> 
> The other two places are for printed transfers. $4 for 2 colors is still on the high side.


So I looked at transferfreedom.com and gave them a call. For 32 pieces of the 12x19 its $7.85 each piece. 

How is $4 for 2 colors expensive compared to the places you recommended? Did I miss something? With my guy, I only have to order 30 pieces minimum. Which I planned on doing because I have 3 different designs I'm doing all at the same time and I can fit each design on each sheet twice meaning I get 2 for 1. As well as he is able to put all my other small labels and designs on those sheets.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Well we both missed something... F&M raised their prices on 12x19 and I was looking at an old price sheet; and you missed something because the price would be $3.74 for 32 pieces, not $7.85. F&M does not charge for ganged images either. Sounds like your guy is competitive, sorry for the misunderstanding. The $7.85 is four color process.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

VersaTrans sells an 11 x 17 sheet. The 11 x 17 is the image area.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

Insta Graphics also has 12 X 19. Don't know if they sell just the sheets but it seems that most of their sizes are xx X 19 so possibly they buy in bulk and cut their own??


----------

